# Female Syrian Sable Banded Hamster - Devon



## ShadowBlaze (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm looking for a loving forever home for my recently rescued Syrian Sable Banded Hamster Poppy through no fault of her own. She is roughly 8 weeks old and seems to be very sweet natured but needs to be tamed as she has not been handled that much. She is currently living in a Hamster Heaven cage so she must be rehomed in a cage of equal size or possibly larger. Would prefer for poppy to go to experienced owners without children because she is a little jumpy and needs taming. If anyone can provide a loving forever home for this beautiful little girl please get in touch, i will try to get a photo of Poppy up as soon as i can, this is a very difficult decision for me so please only get in contact if you can provide a permanent loving home


----------



## ShadowBlaze (Oct 11, 2013)

I've decided to keep her so i don't need to look for a home for Poppy anymore.


----------

